# Ride 135



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

Just purchased another yak, 

2010 Ride 135 with Werner Camaro paddle, milk crate, anchor and trolley, yak atack light, custom cover and a yak stand, scotty rod holders

boat is like new

$450.00

Good Deal??


----------



## Paully (Sep 1, 2005)

$450....???

I hope you at least bought 'em a drink first...

I have the same kayak and love it...that's a great deal without the extras.


tight lines paully


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Did you get papers with this yak..*

Could be Stolen, too good of a deal .... JAM


----------



## Mobcrack (Jan 15, 2010)

yup its legit with orig papers, checked on the gear, the paddle alone is $175 yak atack light is around $80
Im feeling a little guilty but i gave him what he asked for,

Craigslist score!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Big score n congrats..*



Mobcrack said:


> yup its legit with orig papers, checked on the gear, the paddle alone is $175 yak atack light is around $80
> Im feeling a little guilty but i gave him what he asked for,
> 
> Craigslist score!


I love to see people get deals, and man you got a Great one, good luck with the new boat, if your in hte area and want to catch a few give me a call.. 

JAM


----------



## dnunn (Nov 6, 2010)

Mobcrack said:


> Craigslist score!


I think I saw the same listing and thought 'what a deal!' It didn't last long. I'm glad you got it.


----------

